# Polls Question.



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2002)

Can I view the results of a poll without voting it? For example, I saw a poll on the Kenpo forum. I'm not going to vote in it as I'm not a kenpo practitioner but I'd like to see the results.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2002)

Next to the VOTE button should be a text link to "View Results".   This will allow you to view without voting.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2002)

I thought that one had to be done before the other. Sorry!


----------

